# mesa-loader failed to retrieve device information (i915)



## NivekOgre (Jun 22, 2020)

Greetings all. I hope you all good

I guess I have something weird with this fresh installed 12.1, I can't get the Xscreensaver GL hacks to run, glxgears gives me a black window with no animation and I got a console message:

```
error: [drm: pid12:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
info: [drm] capturing error event; look for more information in sysctl hw.dri.0.info.i915_error_state
```
Follows attached above error_state output.


```
sysctl hw.dri.0.info.i915_error_state
hw.dri.0.info.i915_error_state: Time: 1592829670 s 45163 us
Kernel: FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6 GENERIC

PCI ID: 0x0116
EIR: 0x00000000
IER: 0x8c649081
PGTBL_ER: 0x00000000
FORCEWAKE: 0x00000001
DERRMR: 0x0000ffff
CCID: 0x0007010d
  fence[0] = 97902b0047a001
  fence[1] = 207800302076001
  fence[2] = 138900301387001
  fence[3] = 138c0030138a001
  fence[4] = 173a00701735001
  fence[5] = 1af600701af1001
  fence[6] = 15b100f014f2001
  fence[7] = 1aec00701ae7001
  fence[8] = 136a00301368001
  fence[9] = 1ba900301b7a001
  fence[10] = 136700301365001
  fence[11] = 20520070204d001
  fence[12] = 1ae200701add001
  fence[13] = 205800702053001
  fence[14] = 207500702070001
  fence[15] = 206f0030206d001
  INSTDONE_0: 0xffffffff
  INSTDONE_1: 0xbfffffff
  INSTDONE_2: 0x00000000
  INSTDONE_3: 0x00000000
ERROR: 0x00000000
DONE_REG: 0x00000000
render command stream:
  HEAD: 0x02010da0
  TAIL: 0x00011708
  CTL: 0x0001f001
  ACTHD: 0x01d4a004
  IPEIR: 0x00000000
  IPEHR: 0x54100004
  INSTDONE: 0xffffffff
  BBADDR: 0x1d4a00580000201
  INSTPS: 0x80000201
  INSTPM: 0x00000080
  FADDR: 0x01d4a200
  RC PSMI: 0x00000010
  FAULT_REG: 0x00000000
  SYNC_0: 0x00000000 [last synced 0x00000000]
  SYNC_1: 0x0000611e [last synced 0x0000611d]
  seqno: 0x0000611d
  waiting: yes
  ring->head: 0x0001f2a8
  ring->tail: 0x00011708
bsd command stream:
  HEAD: 0x00000000
  TAIL: 0x00000000
  CTL: 0x0001f001
  ACTHD: 0x00000000
  IPEIR: 0x00000000
  IPEHR: 0x00000000
  INSTDONE: 0xffeffffe
  INSTPS: 0x00000000
  INSTPM: 0x00000000
  FADDR: 0x00023000
  RC PSMI: 0x00000018
  FAULT_REG: 0x00000000
  SYNC_0: 0x0000611e [last synced 0x00000000]
  SYNC_1: 0x0000611d [last synced 0x00000000]
  seqno: 0x00000000
  waiting: no
  ring->head: 0x00000000
  ring->tail: 0x00000000
blt command stream:
  HEAD: 0x01008488
  TAIL: 0x00008488
  CTL: 0x0001f001
  ACTHD: 0x01008488
  IPEIR: 0x00000000
  IPEHR: 0x00000000
  INSTDONE: 0xfffffffe
  INSTPS: 0x00000000
  INSTPM: 0x00000000
  FADDR: 0x0004c488
  RC PSMI: 0x00000018
  FAULT_REG: 0x00000000
  SYNC_0: 0x0000611d [last synced 0x0000611e]
  SYNC_1: 0x00000000 [last synced 0x00000000]
  seqno: 0x0000611e
  waiting: no
  ring->head: 0x0001fc30
  ring->tail: 0x00008488
Active [33]:
  01d4a000     4096 0008 0000 611f 0 dirty render snooped (LLC)
  01d4b000     4096 0008 0000 6120 0 dirty purgeable render snooped (LLC)
  01d4c000     4096 0008 0000 6121 0 dirty purgeable render snooped (LLC)
  01d4d000     4096 0008 0000 6122 0 dirty purgeable render snooped (LLC)
  01d4e000     4096 0008 0000 6123 0 dirty purgeable render snooped (LLC)
  01d4f000     4096 0008 0000 6124 0 dirty purgeable render snooped (LLC)
  01d50000     4096 0008 0000 6125 0 dirty purgeable render snooped (LLC)
  01d51000     4096 0008 0000 6126 0 dirty purgeable render snooped (LLC)
  01d52000     4096 0008 0000 6127 0 dirty purgeable render snooped (LLC)
  01d53000     4096 0008 0000 6128 0 dirty purgeable render snooped (LLC)
  01d54000     4096 0008 0000 6129 0 dirty purgeable render snooped (LLC)
  01cca000   524288 0002 0002 612a 612a X dirty render snooped (LLC) (name: 4)
  01c4a000   524288 0002 0002 612a 612a X dirty render snooped (LLC)
  01d55000     4096 0008 0000 612a 0 dirty render snooped (LLC)
  00edf000     4096 0010 0000 612b 0 render snooped (LLC)
  00ee0000     4096 0010 0000 612b 0 dirty render snooped (LLC)
  01ff3000    16384 0020 0000 612b 0 dirty purgeable render snooped (LLC)
  00ed3000     4096 0004 0000 612b 0 dirty render snooped (LLC)
  01fef000    16384 0010 0000 612b 0 dirty purgeable render snooped (LLC)
  00ee9000    16384 0008 0000 612b 0 dirty render snooped (LLC)
  00ed4000     4096 0010 0000 612c 0 dirty render snooped (LLC)
  00ed5000    28672 0010 0000 612c 0 render snooped (LLC)
  00edc000     4096 0010 0000 612c 0 render snooped (LLC)
  00edd000     4096 0010 0000 612c 0 render snooped (LLC)
  00ede000     4096 0004 0000 612c 0 dirty render snooped (LLC)
  00f0c000     4096 0010 0000 612c 0 render snooped (LLC)
  00efb000     4096 0010 0000 612c 0 dirty render snooped (LLC)
  014ee000    16384 0020 0000 612c 0 dirty purgeable render snooped (LLC)
  00995000  5242880 0002 0002 612c 612c X dirty render snooped (LLC)
  00efc000    49152 0004 0000 612c 0 X dirty render snooped (LLC)
  0098b000     4096 0004 0000 612c 0 dirty render snooped (LLC)
  013b3000    16384 0010 0000 612c 0 dirty purgeable render snooped (LLC)
  00990000    16384 0008 0000 612c 0 dirty render snooped (LLC)
Pinned [11]:
  00000000     4096 0001 0001 0 0 P snooped (LLC)
  00001000   131072 0040 0040 0 0 P dirty snooped (LLC)
  00021000     4096 0001 0001 0 0 P snooped (LLC)
  00022000     4096 0001 0001 0 0 P snooped (LLC)
  00023000   131072 0040 0040 0 0 P dirty snooped (LLC)
  00043000     4096 0001 0001 0 0 P snooped (LLC)
  00044000   131072 0040 0040 0 0 P dirty snooped (LLC)
  00070000     8192 0041 0000 0 0 P snooped (LLC)
  00072000  4227072 0040 0000 0 0 P uncached (name: 1)
  0047a000  5242880 0002 0000 0 0 P X dirty uncached (name: 3) (fence: 0)
  00e95000    16384 0040 0040 0 0 P dirty uncached
render ring --- gtt_offset = 0x01d4a000
Num Pipes: 2
Pipe [0]:
  CONF: c0000050
  SRC: 055502ff
  HTOTAL: 05d90555
  HBLANK: 05d90555
  HSYNC: 05a50585
  VTOTAL: 031502ff
  VBLANK: 031502ff
  VSYNC: 03040300
Plane [0]:
  CNTR: d8004400
  STRIDE: 00001600
  SIZE: 00000000
  POS: 00000000
  ADDR: 00000000
  SURF: 0047a000
  TILEOFF: 00000000
Cursor [0]:
  CNTR: 04000027
  POS: 0010016e
  BASE: 00e95000
Pipe [1]:
  CONF: 00000000
  SRC: 00000000
  HTOTAL: 00000000
  HBLANK: 00000000
  HSYNC: 00000000
  VTOTAL: 00000000
  VBLANK: 00000000
  VSYNC: 00000000
Plane [1]:
  CNTR: 00004000
  STRIDE: 00000000
  SIZE: 00000000
  POS: 00000000
  ADDR: 00000000
  SURF: 00000000
  TILEOFF: 00000000
Cursor [1]:
  CNTR: 00000000
  POS: 00000000
  BASE: 00000000
```

glxinfo says:
Device: Mesa DRI Unknown Intel Chipset  (0x116)

I wasn't lucky as @jakub here: PR 247027
I've tried it all, to recompile the ports (*mesa *kmod and tried both SNA UXA at the xorg-video-intel) with portmaster --force-config , to use the GENERIC kernel; my kernconf is just a GENERIC with a nooptions and nodevice overlay with things I'm sure I don't need, no cigar with both.

The one thing I intentionally did was to uncheck (off) every WAYLAND mention in the config dialog as in:

```
===> The following configuration options are available for mesa-dri-19.0.8_7:
     VAAPI=off: VAAPI (GPU video acceleration) support
     VDPAU=off: VDPAU (GPU video acceleration) support
     WAYLAND=off: Enable support for the Wayland platform in Vulkan drivers
====> Options available for the group PLATFORM
     PLATFORM_X11=on: Enable X11 support for GBM/EGL
     PLATFORM_WAYLAND=off: Enable Wayland support for GBM/EGL
     PLATFORM_DRM=on: Enable DRM support for GBM/EGL
     PLATFORM_SURFACELESS=on: Enable Surfaceless support for GBM/EGL
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```


```
glxinfo
name of display: :0
display: :0  screen: 0
direct rendering: Yes
server glx vendor string: SGI
server glx version string: 1.4
server glx extensions:
     [chop suzuki]
client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
client glx version string: 1.4
client glx extensions:
     [chop suzuki]
GLX version: 1.4
GLX extensions:
     [chop suzuki]
Extended renderer info (GLX_MESA_query_renderer):
    Vendor: Intel Open Source Technology Center (0x8086)
    Device: Mesa DRI Unknown Intel Chipset  (0x116)
    Version: 19.0.8
    Accelerated: yes
    Video memory: 1534MB
    Unified memory: yes
    Preferred profile: compat (0x2)
    Max core profile version: 0.0
    Max compat profile version: 1.3
    Max GLES1 profile version: 1.1
    Max GLES[23] profile version: 0.0
OpenGL vendor string: Intel Open Source Technology Center
OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Unknown Intel Chipset
OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 19.0.8
OpenGL extensions:
     [chop suzuki]

29 GLX Visuals
     [chop suzuki]

41 GLXFBConfigs:
     [chop suzuki]
```


```
kldstat
Id Refs Address                Size Name
1   43 0xffffffff80200000  2448f20 kernel
2    1 0xffffffff82821000     88d8 tmpfs.ko
3    1 0xffffffff8282a000     494c linprocfs.ko
4    2 0xffffffff8282f000     3178 linux_common.ko
5    1 0xffffffff82833000     1eae linsysfs.ko
6    1 0xffffffff82835000     18a0 uhid.ko
7    1 0xffffffff82837000     2928 ums.ko
8    1 0xffffffff8283a000     1aa0 fdescfs.ko
9    1 0xffffffff8283c000    7f280 i915kms.ko
10    1 0xffffffff828bc000    44c48 drm2.ko
11    4 0xffffffff82901000     1fa0 iicbus.ko
12    1 0xffffffff82903000      fd8 iic.ko
13    1 0xffffffff82904000     1570 iicbb.ko
```


```
ports
===>>> gpu-firmware-kmod-g20200503
===>>> drm-legacy-kmod-g20200306
===>>> drm-kmod-g20190710
===>>> libdrm-2.4.102,1
===>>> mesa-dri-19.0.8_7
===>>> mesa-libs-19.0.8_2
```


```
dmesg
---<<BOOT>>---
Copyright (c) 1992-2019 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6 GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 8.0.1 (tags/RELEASE_801/final 366581) (based on LLVM 8.0.1)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz (1995.51-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x206a7  Family=0x6  Model=0x2a  Stepping=7
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x1dbae3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,POPCNT,TSCDLT,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 8589934592 (8192 MB)
avail memory = 8192901120 (7813 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <CCEInf DIGIBRAS>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 8 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 4 core(s) x 2 hardware threads
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
Launching APs: 1 7 5 3 2 6 4
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 1995510380 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
000.000023 [4335] netmap_init               netmap: loaded module
[ath_hal] loaded
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff8112e0f0, 0) error 19
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <CCEInf DIGIBRAS> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
atrtc0: registered as a time-of-day clock, resolution 1.000000s
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x17> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf03f mem 0xf7800000-0xf7bfffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <Intel Cougar Point USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7e08000-0xf7e083ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
hdac0: <Intel Cougar Point HDA Controller> mem 0xf7e00000-0xf7e03fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 18 at device 28.2 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pci2: <network> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 19 at device 28.3 on pci0
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
jme0: <JMicron Inc, JMC25x Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xd100-0xd17f,0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xf7c20000-0xf7c23fff,0xf7c10000-0xf7c1ffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
jme0: Using 1 MSIX messages.
miibus0: <MII bus> on jme0
jmphy0: <JMP211 10/100/1000 media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
jmphy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
jme0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
jme0: Ethernet address: 00:90:f5:99:18:46
sdhci_pci0: <Generic SD HCI> mem 0xf7c25000-0xf7c250ff irq 16 at device 0.2 on pci3
sdhci_pci0: 1 slot(s) allocated
ehci1: <Intel Cougar Point USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7e07000-0xf7e073ff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci1
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel Cougar Point AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf0b0-0xf0b7,0xf0a0-0xf0a3,0xf090-0xf097,0xf080-0xf083,0xf060-0xf07f mem 0xf7e06000-0xf7e067ff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 6 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> at channel 2147483647 on ahci0
device_attach: ahciem0 attach returned 6
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_button1: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: _CRT value is absurd, ignored (300.1C)
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xce7ff,0xce800-0xcf7ff pnpid ORM0000 on isa0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC269 HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC269 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC269 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 20,33 and 24,25 on hdaa0
hdacc1: <Intel Cougar Point HDA CODEC> at cad 3 on hdac0
hdaa1: <Intel Cougar Point Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
pcm1: <Intel Cougar Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 6 on hdaa1
ugen0.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <KINGSTON SUV400S37120G 0C3J96R9> ACS-4 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number 50026B7777045724
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 114473MB (234441648 512 byte sectors)
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/da0p2 [rw]...
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024> at usbus0
uhub2 on uhub0
uhub2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024> at usbus1
uhub3 on uhub1
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus1
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub2: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus1 usbus0
ugen0.3: <YSPRINGTECH USB OPTICAL MOUSE> at usbus0
Root mount waiting for: usbus1
ugen1.3: <JMicron USB to ATA/ATAPI bridge> at usbus1
umass0 on uhub3
umass0: <Storage> on usbus1
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x8100
umass0:1:0: Attached to scbus1
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
da0: <TOSHIBA MK3265GSXF GP00> Fixed Direct Access SCSI-2 device
da0: Serial Number 7139CD484
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 305245MB (625142448 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
ugen1.4: <Alcor Micro, Corp. Chicony USB 2.0 Camera> at usbus1
mountroot: waiting for device /dev/da0p2...
lo0: link state changed to UP
jme0: link state changed to DOWN
jme0: link state changed to UP
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
drmn0: =======================================================
drmn0: This code is obsolete abandonware. Install the graphics/drm-legacy-kmod pkg
drmn0: =======================================================
drmn0: Deprecated code (to be removed in FreeBSD 13): drm2 drivers
drmn0: =======================================================
drmn0: This code is obsolete abandonware. Install the graphics/drm-legacy-kmod pkg
drmn0: =======================================================
drmn0: Deprecated code (to be removed in FreeBSD 13): drm2 drivers
drmn0: <Intel SandyBridge (M)> on vgapci0
info: [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M
info: [drm] MTRR allocation failed.  Graphics performance may suffer.
intel_iicbb0 on drmn0
iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb_nostop0 addr 0xff
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
iicbus1: <Philips I2C bus> on intel_gmbus0
iic1: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus1
intel_iicbb1 on drmn0
iicbus2: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb_nostop1 addr 0xff
iic2: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus2
iicbus3: <Philips I2C bus> on intel_gmbus1
iic3: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus3
intel_iicbb2 on drmn0
iicbus4: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb_nostop2 addr 0xff
iic4: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus4
iicbus5: <Philips I2C bus> on intel_gmbus2
iic5: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus5
intel_iicbb3 on drmn0
iicbus6: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb_nostop3 addr 0xff
iic6: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus6
iicbus7: <Philips I2C bus> on intel_gmbus3
iic7: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus7
intel_iicbb4 on drmn0
iicbus8: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb_nostop4 addr 0xff
iic8: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus8
iicbus9: <Philips I2C bus> on intel_gmbus4
iic9: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus9
intel_iicbb5 on drmn0
iicbus10: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb_nostop5 addr 0xff
iic10: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus10
iicbus11: <Philips I2C bus> on intel_gmbus5
iic11: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus11
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
info: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
info: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
composite sync not supported
drm_iic_dp_aux0 on drmn0
drmn0: taking over the fictitious range 0xe0000000-0xf0000000
info: [drm] Connector LVDS-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.LVDS-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector VGA-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
composite sync not supported
fbd0 on drmn0
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for drmn0 on minor 0
info: [drm] Enabling RC6 states: RC6 on, RC6p off, RC6pp off
composite sync not supported
composite sync not supported
composite sync not supported
error: [drm: pid12:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
info: [drm] capturing error event; look for more information in sysctl hw.dri.0.info.i915_error_state
error: [drm: pid12:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
error: [drm: pid12:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
error: [drm: pid12:i915_hangcheck_hung] *ERROR* Hangcheck timer elapsed... GPU hung
acpi_tz0: _CRT value is absurd, ignored (300.1C)
composite sync not supported
```
dont mind the disk being usb bus, its a dd clone so i can test a solution... OcD

FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6 GENERIC  amd64

My setup is simple as it gets xorg-minimal, xorg-video-intel, windowmaker, xscreensaver, no DM... really a desktop. I`m not advanced in this, please any help?
let me know if i forgot to include something..


----------



## shkhln (Jun 22, 2020)

NivekOgre said:


> info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
> drmn0: =======================================================
> drmn0: This code is obsolete abandonware. Install the graphics/drm-legacy-kmod pkg
> drmn0: =======================================================
> drmn0: Deprecated code (to be removed in FreeBSD 13): drm2 drivers



This should be self-explanatory.


----------



## NivekOgre (Jun 22, 2020)

shkhln said:


> This should be self-explanatory.



===>>> drm-legacy-kmod-g20200306
this one?!


----------



## shkhln (Jun 22, 2020)

NivekOgre said:


> ?!



Let me remind you, I'm not the person asking for help there. Did you follow the setup instructions for the port/package?


----------

